# Info needed



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All - hope you don't mind if I pick your brains with a few questions.  

I have been busy emailing various clinics in Europe based on the recommendations on FF to do an icsi cycle with my own eggs. Some are far more responsive than others. I have been advised to ask my GP to test my FSH, LH, SHBG and TST level taken  on day 1-3 of a cycle. I know what FH & LH are but not the the other two and also do you think my GP will be happy to do the tests and give copies of the results? Has any one had good experiences of their GP being helpful when cycling abroad?
Also I have pco and have been advised to take metformin. Has anyone ever had their GP prescribe this for them or does it have to be a consultant? Sorry if they are silly questions  

Thanks in advance for any info

Julie x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Anyone?        

Thanks


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Julie
SHBG is sex hormone binding globulin - I think it is something to do with the amount of testosterone in the body.

Sorry can't help with the other one

Crusoe


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Jullie

My GP was a star and did whatever tests I needed for going abroad.

Chris


----------

